# need new filter any ideas



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

ok so finally got my boost controller working.. so the car is running perfectly.. last problem im having.. is the snug fit of my filter under the intake pipe.. the filter that came with the kit.. is to big to fit.. in fact it is crushed right now. 
ive seen smaller filters. ive looked and looked but i couldn't find a filter small enough to fit.. anyone know where i can just get a smaller filter?


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

k&n do a range of different size and shape filters. Worst case is you go with a wet foam filter like a unifilter or similar - but ivce heard some bad stories about them.

Just remember the general rule is the smaller the filter, the less air flow rate it can support. So if you get too small a filter you will choke your engine.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Just buy a generic filter at the parts store. 3" inlet....


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

try ebay...


----------

